# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Memory offsets for BF4?

## radarlove

HI,

Just wondering. Is there any site that posts the latest memory offsets for BF4?
Would like to read the life-% and the amount of bullets from memory.

Any help is appreciated!

greetz,
RL

----------


## amuky

OFFSET_DXRENDERER : 0x14256fea0
OFFSET_GAMERENDERER : 0x1424aa268
OFFSET_ANGLES : 0x1421c7e20
OFFSET_MAIN : 0x14219cfc8
OFFSET_WORLDRENDERSETTINGS : 0x1424aa390
OFFSET_BORDERINPUTNODE : 0x1424a9ea0
OFFSET_WEAPON : 0x0
OFFSET_DXDISPLAYSETTINGS : 0x14219d070
OFFSET_FLAG : 0x1421c3468
OFFSET_SSMODULE : 0x142575508
OFFSET_CONSOLECOMMANDS : 0x140655190
OFFSET_CLIENTGAMECONTEXT : 0x1424a0e88
OFFSET_PLAYERMANAGER : 0x60
OFFSET_LOCALPLAYER : 0x540
OFFSET_PLAYERS_ARRAY : 0x548
OFFSET_TEAMID : 0x13cc
OFFSET_SOLDIER : 0x14d0

----------

